# Crate is NOT a bad thing!



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all,

After several months with Micah, putting him in the crate, letting him out etc. He's grown to dislike going into his crate, as obviously it takes the freedom and fun away.

How do you train a dog so that he wouldn't mind going back into his crate?

It's not like you can tell him, "Okay if you go in, I'll let you play for an extra hour later."

So how do you guys do it?

Thanks!
Ivan


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I toss in a treat every time I put a young dog into the crate... and I practice going in and out of the crate (for a treat) several times a day and not just when I intend to leave him in there. -S


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

i did that too, kraft american cheese slices (a rare treat) was used to coax both my dogs into their crates when they were little. my dogs now see the crate as their place-to sleep and relax. but on days when they are in their alot ( me being at school all day) i try to get them out for extra time so they are not resenting the crate.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

How can I "reverse" the process though?

I'm pretty sure Micah has already started to treat the crate as a place of boredom and lonliness....

I have already lessen the crating time, letting him walk around in my room when I'm doing my work etc.

What else can I do?


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I think part of it may just be a stage. When Wilson was about 6-8 months, he went through a period where I had to drag him into the crate. He was fine once he was in there, but getting him in was a major ordeal. Then, one day, he just went in. And ever since, he's been an angel about it. He even goes in on his own for a nap, or decides to stay in when the door is open.

Just stay consistent. Don't let _him_ train _you_.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

That's what Micah's doing though. He doesn't complain, doesn't whine or anything when he's in. He naps a lot inside but he just doesn't wanna go in...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

It was a lot of coaxing to get Wiggles in to like his crate...and then one day I said the same command, and he went in freely on his own. At the beginning, I used to have to shove his big butt into the crate.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My little man doesn't like his- but he's very young yet. He's in it now. My secret is to wait for him to exhaust himself til he's in deep puppy sleep, carry him over, deposit him in his kennel, shut the light and the door to that room, and leave him for about 20 minutes. Then I go get him when he's still groogy, take him out... and he's good to go.

If I time it wrong he pants, shakes, drools, and screams  Whippets are prone to crate anxiety and I am working hard to stop it now!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Is he eating his meals in the crate?

Plus, how many hours is he *in* the crate vs *out* of it? 

I love that you use the crate for management, but he may be spending too much time in the crate. There are other management tools you can use: an x-pen (dog play pen) or even tethering him to you or a sturdy object via a leash when you're in the living room.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have to say my puppy won't eat in the crate. He's so upset by it that he no longer wants food anymore if he's in it- same for toys or treats.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That is an understatement.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What is an understatement?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have to say my puppy won't eat in the crate. He's so upset by it that he no longer wants food anymore if he's in it- same for toys or treats.


Oh man, that sucks! Your pup blows my theory, too...

See, I have this theory that the reason why so many Whippets have crate anxiety is due, in large part, to the fact that so many Whippet breeders don't let the pups go to the new homes until close to 12 weeks. That's a LONG time for a pup to go w/o having ot learn the lesson of "it's okay to be alone." Then when the new pup owner tries to put the pup in a crate (alone) he freaks out.

I know you got your pup young, and if he's panting/shaking/drooling at this age, you probably have one of those freakazoid (no slight intended) pups that really does have a genetic predisposition toward being a problem crater. Bummer! Good for you for working him thru it. Have you tried any anxiety/stress stuff like Rescue Remedy or a DAP Diffuser?

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> What is an understatement?


Yeah... WHAT is an understatement? Hey dude, quit speaking in code!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I have had an uncrateable freak (also bought at 8 weeks) for a decade- I'd be lost without one LOL

Note that neither dog has ANY problem being left alone LOOSE... and that both of them have a problem in a crate in the house even if I am SITTING there with my hand in the door! And neither has an issue with a crate inside my van.

Go figure??! lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS my UK Whippet (placed in a pet home with friends locally after he hit 23 inches and only had one ball hehe) has NO SA issues or crate issues and never did. He was bought at 11 weeks. LOL confused yet?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Stop Wrecking My Theory!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

By the way, I think I've deciphered Jud's code... I think panting/drooling/shaking is the understatement. I take it his (her?) dog doesn't crate well...

I'm such an effin' dork.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Maybe??? LOL and just so we all know, I am not just a crappy trainer. I have had Salukis and Bozos and Bad-Senjis and Greyhounds and other Whippets who were fine crated. Maybe it comes w/the fawn and white and super sexy show dog gene?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Maybe it comes w/the fawn and white and super sexy show dog gene?



Sorry, now I get to wreck your theory! Miss Zoie ADORES her crate! :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well maybe it's because her owner likes bondage so much


----------



## Kiss My Brass (May 27, 2007)

Keira will go in by herself at times if we have just come in from a walk on a hot day or whatever. If she's tired she usually goes right in. If I toss a treat in (treats=kibble! to her. She eats anything and everything.) she'll go chasing after the kibble and I just shut the door behind her. 

Other times I have to DRAG her in. If she's having fun playing, for example, she doesn't want the fun to end. She gets all of her meals and water in the crate though.

I DO think it's an age-thing. Kiki is at 5 1/2 months now, so basically teen age. I know at 13 and 14 I was a huge P.I.T.A. 

Make it inviting, Ivan. Leave the door open to his crate when you have Micah out. Put a favorite toy of his in there or a favorite treat.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, I am so thankful that my dog is so easy. I think she was just plain born well adjusted LOL

I never crate trained Daisy but when she had her ACL surgery last January, she needed the crate. I had one weekend to introduce it to her. I made it comfy for her, put some toys in it, used the treats too, but kept the door open all the time she was in it. She took to it very quickly. I finally took it down last week, no more crate. But even past the time she needed it, she would often go into it all on her own.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well maybe it's because her owner likes bondage so much


:doh: Now why didn't I think of that!


----------

